# Active Dry Yeast vs.Instant yeast



## wallyb (Jan 20, 2008)

1. Do these yeasts scale the same when using in bread recipes.2. Can anyone tell me the most and the least amounts of flour to get a good mix in a 20qt. mixer


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Use around 70% the amount you'd use of active dry yeast than instant. The instant yeast is "stronger", meaning there's a higher percentage of not-dead yeast cells in an equivalent sample.

I've used mixers both smaller and larger than 20 qts, so I can't say from experience, but it's usually pretty good at mixing from a tenth of maximum capacity to around 85%... also depends on attachment as a dough hook or whisk at low speed probably flings less flour around than a paddle.


----------



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

A good rule of thumb is the amount of dough (in pounds) should be half the quart capacity of the bowl. So for a 20 quart bowl, the max. would be around 10 pounds of dough. Be sure to add the total weight of all the ingredients, not just the flour.:chef:


----------

